# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  تحميل برنامج Hotspot Shield 3.32 هوت سبوت شيلد لفتح المواقع المحجوبة والمحظورة وحماية الخصوصية

## triika

hotspot shield 3.32Hotspot Shield Elite 3.32يقوم هوت سبوت شيلد بإنشاء شبكة افتراضيةخاصة (VPN) بين حاسبك وبوابة الإنترنيتالخالية من العوائق. هوت سبوت شيلد سهل الاستخدام ومجاني. ويجعلك هوت سبوت شيلد تتصفح الانترنت بتخفى عن جميع العالمالجديد في هذه النسخة من برنامج هوت سبوت شيلد :- إصلاح المشاكل في النسخ السابقة.- إصلاح مشكلة الانقطاع المفاجئ.- إصلاح مشكلة بطئ تحميل ملفات الفيديو.The Hotspot Shield creates a virtual networkPrivate network (VPN) between your computer and the Internet portalBarrier-free. Hotspot Shield is easy to useNew in this version of the program Hotspot Shield:- Fix the problems in previous versions.- Fix the problem of sudden interruptions.- Fix the problem of slow download videos.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

